# Green Dragon, uncured buds?



## LoopDigga (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone know if you can make green dragon if you just harvest your plant, and it isn't cured at all? I would imagine so, but I'd like to make sure.
Thank you.


----------



## smokinjs (Dec 11, 2007)

whats green dragon


----------



## LoopDigga (Dec 11, 2007)

marijuana sitting in everclear for 3 days, then you dirnk it.


----------



## smokinjs (Dec 12, 2007)

well now i must ask whats everclear? two new terms for me in one thread. i like learning


----------



## girlyhits (Dec 18, 2007)

Everclear is alcohol and one of if not the most potent forms of alcohol. 

On a side note I'm concidering making a tenature with some snapps..... what can I expect the high to be like and how much weed to alcohol should I use? I am not a big drinker if that matters I would probably mix the THC snapps with 7-up or juice.


----------



## Tom R. (Jan 8, 2008)

Do your self a favor, marijuana HAS to dry for it to become pyschological-active, it has to dry it before it will get you high. Check me out, you have dry marijuana before or it will not get you high.


----------



## faralos (Feb 23, 2008)

How do you think they make hash? with GREEN leaves not dry. It depends on what you're making. bubble hash (the real stuff) is made from green leaves only. hash oil is made from DRY stems, and leaves. I'm not sure on green dragon, I've seen both sides argued, so am unsure if you need dry or green.
/bump


----------



## Taipan (Feb 23, 2008)

faralos said:


> How do you think they make hash? with GREEN leaves not dry. It depends on what you're making. bubble hash (the real stuff) is made from green leaves only. hash oil is made from DRY stems, and leaves. I'm not sure on green dragon, I've seen both sides argued, so am unsure if you need dry or green.
> /bump


i thought hash was made from the trimmings and after they are dried the thc can be knocked off easier. all i know is that when i get a bag full of damp weed that isnt even dry yet i get pissed off


----------



## faralos (Feb 23, 2008)

think about it. when the weed dries, it gets lighter so that ounce, may actually be 3/4 of an ounce once the moisture dries.
anyways, HASH is made by mixing green leaves in a bucket with a lot of ice (bags and bags!) with a electric hand mixer. 
HASH OIL is made from dried stems and the stuff most people toss out!


----------



## faralos (Feb 23, 2008)

you must actually freeze the leaves before hash making, as this does something (can't remember what excatly) to the thc in the leaves some chemical reaction of some sort, but it's better if they're frozen.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 23, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> well now i must ask whats everclear? two new terms for me in one thread. i like learning


Pure grain alcohol. People die all the time from alcohol poisioning after drinking too much Everclear. Engines can be modified to run on Everclear. Stay away from it. Sincerely.


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 23, 2008)

faralos said:


> you must actually freeze the leaves before hash making, as this does something (can't remember what excatly) to the thc in the leaves some chemical reaction of some sort, but it's better if they're frozen.


It makes the THC resin fall off the buds easier since it's cold.

Also you should at least dry your weed a little before before putting it in the alcohol. If not you could get excess water that would probably dilute the final drink a little. But you definitely don't have to cure it or anything, a few days drying will be fine.


----------



## sams0n (Mar 14, 2008)

wait a second...i can make full melt bubble from fresh, uncured buds?


----------



## cumulous (Mar 18, 2008)

curing takes the taste of chems out and makes the bud more potent;
you get more crystal development also

making any drink from better cured buds = better drink


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 19, 2008)

have you heard of decarboxylation? what it does is turn the tetrahydocanabolic acid (THCA) into delta-9 THC. after pulverizing your trim you put your grass on a cookie sheet heat oven to exactly 325 degrees and bake it for 5 minutes. now the thca has been turned to thc. put the trim in your container and pour your alcohol over it. let it sit for 2 wks minimum stiring or gently shaking once a day.


----------



## LiquidJethro (Mar 23, 2008)

The plant matter does not need to be dry to make green dragon. Its called Green dragon because in most cases its made from still green plant material, and a portion of chloro is transfered to the solvent, and it gains a green tint.

Dried / cured material already has most of the chloro gone. Dried material can be harder to filter as well.

It really only affects your potency goal - 1 oz of wet material vs 1 oz of dry, etc. Obviously 1 oz of dry material is a hell of a lot more than 1 oz of wet plant matter.

Thats the real fun of making green dragon, or butter - you never know exactly how much you are getting in the material.

I use about 4-5 oz of wet trim, stems, crap buds, etc to a fifth of Barcardi 151. I shoot for 1 liquid ounce to be about 3-5 gram dose. I never can get it that strong though. One bottle is about 28 shots - so one good party with 8-12 people and its practically done.

I just made butter with 48 ounces of butter to about 6.5 oz of trim, and it came out a tiny bit under powered. 1 good dose is about 6-7 grams of butter. Good for a brownie recipe, but a little too much butter to put on toast for me.

Also the chemical extraction process activates the THC in both green dragon and butter, you dont need to cook it all beyond your normal heating procedure for the the butter.


----------



## monkz (Apr 1, 2009)

Taipan said:


> i thought hash was made from the trimmings and after they are dried the thc can be knocked off easier.


correct sir


----------



## Hill0046 (Apr 2, 2009)

Try reading this.
http://www.greendragonsoda.com/


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 3, 2009)

LoopDigga said:


> Anyone know if you can make green dragon if you just harvest your plant, and it isn't cured at all? I would imagine so, but I'd like to make sure.
> Thank you.


Yes, although you will probably want to dry your buds in the oven first. I've been doing a lot of experimentation w/ tinctures lately, and I have used some wet bud. I like to grind my bud, then put it on some foil in the oven @ 285F for 30 minutes. If it is fresh off the plant, you may want to quick dry it a little bit first so you don't kill your grinder.

I should add that to this point, all of my tinctures have been made on the stove, not soaked for more than an hour or so. Although I do have some getting a 2 week soak right now so I can compare results.

Check out www.greendragonsoda.com


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 3, 2009)

Hill0046 said:


> Try reading this.
> http://www.greendragonsoda.com/


I use their stovetop recipe quite a bit and am pretty happy with the results.


----------

